# Google Earth Exposes North Korea's Hidden Gulag



## waltky (Jan 11, 2013)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dey can't deny an' hide it from the world anymore...

*Google Earth Helps Put N. Korea Gulag System on Map*
_ January 10, 2013 - Google Executive Chairman Eric Schmidt's visit to North Korea this week has been met with sharp criticism and low expectations, but the global Internet search giant indirectly is helping to make history by revealing one of the reclusive country's darkest secrets, say human rights activists._


> Google Earth, the company's popular satellite imagery product, might have been the last thing Schmidt would have wanted to showcase for his hosts, because it presents a bird's eye view of many things secretive North Korea wants to keep hidden.  Human rights activists and bloggers have taken a Google program used mostly for recreation, education and marketing and applied it to map a vast system of dozens of prison camps that span North Korea, a country slightly smaller in area than Greece and home to 23 million people.
> 
> As many as 250,000 political prisoners and their families toil on starvation rations in the mostly remote mountain camps, according to estimates by international human rights groups.  Schmidt's trip to Pyongyang with former New Mexico Governor Bill Richardson has been criticized by the U.S. State Department as ill-timed - coming weeks after North Korea conducted a rocket launch in violation of U.N. Security Council sanctions.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 8, 2013)

No. Korea is one big prison camp anyway...

*Signs North Korea expanding controls near notorious prison camp*
_March 8th, 2013 - North Korea may be expanding one of its notorious prison camps to incorporate control of civilians in adjacent villages._


> Amnesty International says new satellite imagery of the area surrounding a prison known as Camp 14 shows signs of a security perimeter and guard towers around mining operations that are not typically seen in other villages.  "What's most worrisome about this development is that it seems to expand the scope of control beyond the formal boundaries of the prison camp," said Frank Jannuzi, deputy executive director of Amnesty International USA, in a briefing with reporters.  "You are seeing evidence of new levels of intrusion and control and security around civilian populations in a country already characterized by severe restrictions on basic freedom of movement and communication."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## t_polkow (Mar 9, 2013)

waltky said:


> Granny says, "Dat's right - dey can't deny an' hide it from the world anymore...
> 
> *Google Earth Helps Put N. Korea Gulag System on Map*
> _ January 10, 2013 - Google Executive Chairman Eric Schmidt's visit to North Korea this week has been met with sharp criticism and low expectations, but the global Internet search giant indirectly is helping to make history by revealing one of the reclusive country's darkest secrets, say human rights activists._
> ...



Wow the DPRK even labeled what is is we are looking at! The camp sight and number of the camp!!   Thats good enough for me!!


----------



## UKRider (Mar 9, 2013)

> Curtis Melvin, who has spent years leading a crowdsourcing effort to map North Korea using Google Earth, said he was surprised to learn of the separate work for Google Maps. "It's not even a fraction of what I've already published," he said. Mr. Melvin's work, for example, shows the outlines of what his collaborators have said are several more prison camps than are visible on the Google Maps version.
> 
> Mr. Melvin, who publishes a website called North Korean Economy Watch, recently collaborated with 38 North, a North Korea website operated by the Johns Hopkins School of Advanced International Studies, on a digital atlas of North Korea. He has relied on information provided by people who have visited the country or former citizens who defected from it.
> 
> ...



Google Maps Details Streets, Prison Camps in North Korea - WSJ.com


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 9, 2013)

What is problem? America have Prisons too you know as well as Death Penalty.

Does this "Google Earth" also show Kaesong Joint Manufacturing Facility in North Korea that is used by South Korea? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaesong_Industrial_Region

Bonus Question: Why America have Military in South Korea?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 9, 2013)

American Communist said:


> What is problem? America have Prisons too you know as well as Death Penalty.
> 
> Does this "Google Earth" also show Kaesong Joint Manufacturing Facility in North Korea that is used by South Korea?
> 
> ...





Is this a little act you are putting on, troll? How long until you get tired of it?


----------



## waltky (Jul 18, 2016)

Lil' Kim workin' his people to death in labor camps...
*



*
*Deaths occur every day at North Korea prison camp, analyst says*
_July 18, 2016  -- As many as four people die every day in North Korea's Kaechon internment camp, also known as the notorious Camp 14._


> The causes of death include malnutrition, disease and escape attempts.  North Korea has reduced its prison population in the past decade and now detains 80,000 to 120,000 for "crimes against the state."  But Han Dong-ho, a research fellow at the North Korea human rights research center at the Korea Institute for National Unification, said Monday conditions at Camp 14 are no less grim than in past decades.  "Kaechon internment camp located in the city of Kaechon in South Pyongan Province imprisons 3,000-4,000 people but there is no heating and air conditioning system in a place of malnutrition and disease...where there is a lack of proper care and medicine for the injured," Han said, according to South Korean news service No Cut News.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Ill North Korea woman kills herself under pressure of forced labor*
_July 18, 2016 - The woman was ill but was required to pledge free labor to the regime._


> A North Korean woman killed herself after pressure from authorities to take part in a mass-mobilization movement known as the "200-day battle."  The unidentified woman in her 40s from Sinpa County in Yanggang Province was in poor health, a source in the province told South Korean news service Daily NK.  But despite her health condition North Korean authorities required that she volunteer free labor on behalf of the Kim Jong Un regime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh no! No air conditioners!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2016)

how does n koreas prision population compared to the us?


----------

